# An awesome gift from a friend



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2016)

I just received this from a friend. I was totally taken aback. My friend Jim gave this to my wife Sunday at church and I got it today. I am speechless. 

While I did not serve in the military, I have relatives and numerous friends that have. I have the utmost respect for the brave men and women who protect and preserve our freedom, past present and future. This is even more special as I am from Houston and I am very familiar with Seawolf Park in Galveston. When I get the opportunity to go fishing now, I will definitely see it in a whole new light.

Thanks for looking.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2016)

Too cool Robert! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thats cool. Nice gesture....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 4, 2016)

Here is some additional info on this boat, USS Cavalla. There were 2 named Cavalla, but this one is the one at Seawolf Park. It makes the gift that much more special. (As I stated before, I did not serve in the military. It was given to me to show appreciation for my service as a Deputy Sheriff).

Thanks


On her maiden patrol _Cavalla_, en route to her station in the eastern Philippines, made contact with a large Japanese task force on 17 June. _Cavalla_ tracked the force for several hours, relaying information which contributed to the United States victory in the Battle of the Philippine Sea (commonly known as the "Marianas Turkey Shoot") on 19–20 June 1944. On 19 June she caught the carrier_Shōkaku_ recovering planes, and quickly fired a spread of six torpedoes, with three hits._Shōkaku_ sank at 11°50′N 137°57′E. After a severe depth charging by three destroyers,_Cavalla_ escaped to continue her patrol, with relatively minor damage by depth charges from the Japanese destroyer Urakaze. The feat earned her a Presidential Unit Citation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2016)

I was familiar with the sinking of Shokaku but did not remembdr it being Cavalla that did it say cool. I thought torpedo planes from the big E did her in. Glad you posted that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 4, 2016)

Beyond awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

